# King Snake poo



## Mancunian (Mar 27, 2008)

This may seem an odd question but I wondered what normal King snake poo looks like? My Cali King had a regurg so I took him to the vets. He had some antibiotics but was otherwise fit and well the vet said. I did the usual starving and building up his feeds slowly routine. He ate 2 fluffs no problem 3 days ago.

His poo has been regular (daily) until this week but loose n smelly with lots of white chalky stuff. Looked like bird poo to me. I was told this was abnormal. Today he did a much bigger poo than normal and it was soft brown and mushy, a fair bit of fluid and still white stuff around the edges.

Is this normal King snake poo? It's just that if it is still abnormal I will take him back to the vet. Vet said that if he was not regurgitating again then he did not need to see him again (it is a reputable reptile vet btw).

Any thoughts appreciated.

Ta muchly.


----------



## plmodel (Dec 11, 2010)

thats normal, the white stuff is their pee, and brown is..well..lol. normally it comes out at the same time, but can be at different times so don't worry.


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

sounds normal to me, it can varies a little from time to time depending on the water content, but the dry powdery white stuff is pee.


----------

